# Children's Chair



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I dug around the forum a bit and find lots of plans for "chairs" and many types, however don't see anything specifically geared towards children / kids. 

I've got a 1/2 sheet of 3/4 cab. grade birch that I can't just throw away, and it's not really enough for anything else (other than a smaller project) so I was thinking of starting on some small things for my Daughter. Chair / Table, toy box, etc. 

Kind of thinking something along these lines: 









Does anyone have any references on plans or dimensions on something along these lines? Doesn't have to be this exact plan, this was just something I dug up as an example. Kids furniture, toys, etc. Send 'em my way! 

Thanks!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Of course on the net everything is advertised as free but turn out to be not so free Noddy but here are some plans:
http://www.u-bild.com/projects-childrens/734.htm
http://www.u-bild.com/projects-childrens/738.htm
http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=1447

Other Links To Toys:
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/wooden_toys.php

Hope this helps!
Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noddy said:


> I dug around the forum a bit and find lots of plans for "chairs" and many types, however don't see anything specifically geared towards children / kids.
> 
> I've got a 1/2 sheet of 3/4 cab. grade birch that I can't just throw away, and it's not really enough for anything else (other than a smaller project) so I was thinking of starting on some small things for my Daughter. Chair / Table, toy box, etc.
> 
> ...


Noddy,

I have a chair on my website as well as other things for kids... hope you like them.

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxfun.html


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Noddy,
> 
> I have a chair on my website as well as other things for kids... hope you like them.
> 
> http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxfun.html


**EXACTLY** What I'm looking for!

Good juju your way!!

I'll post picks when I'm done!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a nice little chair. Can make a neat step stool or little ottoman as well with that plan. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noddy

Some great links to some kids chairs but I like the one you posted..

It will take the plywood you have a maybe a bit more for the back and the seat (1/4" plywood) , but it looks like a great router chair job...
A template for the sides and dado or two in the sides to hold the seat and the back and you would have it done...

Some stickers for Dainel's name from the craft store after the Laytex paint job.

see the snapshot below,,, 

How about a picture or two after you have it done...


=============





Noddy said:


> I dug around the forum a bit and find lots of plans for "chairs" and many types, however don't see anything specifically geared towards children / kids.
> 
> I've got a 1/2 sheet of 3/4 cab. grade birch that I can't just throw away, and it's not really enough for anything else (other than a smaller project) so I was thinking of starting on some small things for my Daughter. Chair / Table, toy box, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noddy said:


> **EXACTLY** What I'm looking for!
> 
> Good juju your way!!
> 
> I'll post picks when I'm done!



*W O N D E R F U L L !!*

Glad something went right today!
(kidding... was a great day!)

Glad it was what you were looking for!!

We wait for some cool pictures now...

You gonna put Chip-holder arm rests on it? (with a cup holder too?)  

BTW... what is "juju"??


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> BTW... what is "juju"??


Noun / Adj / Pronoun: Luck, Postulates, Magic, things going right, finding a bag of money. 

Example(s): 
Bad Juju: Stealing 5 bucks from your buddy. That's bad juju. That stuff comes back to you someday. Not good. Using a broken or worn out tool. 

Good juju: Thinking / being / doing happy, helping people, being generous and gracious. Sharing your wealth, knowledge, etc. (these things come back to you someday). Giving your buddy (who lost 5 bucks) a new tool. 

Enjoy!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Lika the good karma thing  


Corey


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

Joe Lyddon said:


> *W O N D E R F U L L !!*
> 
> Glad something went right today!
> (kidding... was a great day!)
> ...


I think he meant Mojo?!

"good Karma" ?


----------

